# Are diy bookshelf speakers worthwhile on a budget?



## BobSaysHi

So I've finally got some money and I'm looking into upgrading my $20 logitech speakers I listen to daily. I have a cheap amplifier (broken atm, but a simple problem most likely. I'll take it apart later today) that I got from my uncle that should work okay for powering small speakers. My question is if it's worth going DIY for the bookshelf speakers when my budget is $200. I have some tools, but nothing too fancy. We have some electric saws and drills, and I'd like to make the cabinet too, so the cost for the cabinet needs to be included within the $200.
   
  I realize I probably should have gone to diyaudio for this, but I've already typed this up, and I like head-fi's DIY section


----------



## Avro_Arrow

How about this one at Solen?
  It includes everything except the wood.
  You will have to get your own wood locally and
  either build the box yourself or have one built.
   
  Solen has many other kits too but most are several
  hundred to over a thousand dollars.
   
  For wood you can use readily available MDF or if
  you want to get really fancy you can try this stuff.
  The North American distributor for this stuff is
  not far from me.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





avro_arrow said:


> How about this one at Solen?
> It includes everything except the wood.
> You will have to get your own wood locally and
> either build the box yourself or have one built.
> ...


 

 Isn't that $186 for one speaker?


----------



## Avro_Arrow

I had to look again, but yes, you are right...price is to build one speaker.
   
  I guess they will all be too expensive then....sorry...


----------



## Avro_Arrow

If you want to really cheap out, you can go to the local auto wrecker and get some
  stock 4x6's from a wrecked car...you might even be able to get them for free...and
  just build a good, solid cabinet for them.


----------



## Forte

Have been looking at building some speakers myself, have a look at these or have a look over at diyaudio
   
http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/mtm-speaker-kits/curts-sten-ii-mtm-speaker-kit-pair/
   
http://www.planet10-hifi.com/fonken.html


----------



## Groundzero

Slightly over your budget but worth considering. I've built and own three GR kits and can't recommend them enough. 
http://gr-research.com/av-1.aspx
   
  There are also X-LS and X-LS Encore kits which are essentially the AV-1's predecessors. There are more details at the link.
http://www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=90911.0


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





groundzero said:


> *Slightly over your budget but worth considering. I've built and own three GR kits and can't recommend them enough. *
> *http://gr-research.com/av-1.aspx*
> 
> There are also X-LS and X-LS Encore kits which are essentially the AV-1's predecessors. There are more details at the link.
> http://www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=90911.0


 

 The av1 looks excellent.


----------



## qusp

definitely build from a kit with their recommended enclosure and crossover, or for a first time build you are in for a world of pain and worse sound than just buying some used bookshelves


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





qusp said:


> definitely build from a kit with their recommended enclosure and crossover, or for a first time build you are in for a world of pain and worse sound than just buying some used bookshelves


 

 Yeah, I realize books have been written on the subject. The av1 looks good, butt I'm not sure I have that much money right now. I can't wait to get a job.


----------



## wakibaki

Since your price is in dollars, I guess you're in the US, in which case I recommend that you build some simple enclosures for some Audio Nirvana fullrange speakers. If you're not familiar with FRs, they're a single driver designed to reproduce the whole audio spectrum (full range). Other famous brands include Fostex and Lowther.
   
  This avoids the complexity of a crossover and a multi-way box and the result is very efficient (loud for the power input) and also results in the best stereo imaging.
   
  A pair of Audio Nirvana 'Super 8's or 'Super 6.5's should fall within your budget,  you'll get better bass with the larger ones of course and I really recommend you find the cash for the '8's, even if it does push you slightly overbudget. Go for the biggest enclosure you can accommodate, they'll send you plans with the speakers.
   
  qusp's advice is good, but fabrication from MDF in this case is cheap and easy, you can get the shop to make all the cuts for you apart from the holes for speakers and ports. Failing any other solution you can cut _those_ with a jigsaw. Don't breathe in the dust. http://www.commonsenseaudio.com/. 
   
  w
   
  I have no connection with Commonsense Audio.


----------



## pabbi1

DIYA is where you want to be.
   
  Depending on what you want, have a look at a Martello enclosure, and FR88EX (3" full range driver). You can build it for about $140, using 1/2 sheet of Baltic birch (Rockler highly recommended for this). It will let you get your feet wet without going insane on angles, or cabinetry skills, and is pretty forgiving. A lot bigger sound than you would think, but, predictably, not bass monsters.
   
  I happened to have some scrap cocobolo, but that's just me.
   

   
   
   
  Then, add a Mighty Midget, now that Pete has added boards for it.


----------



## amc

A bit bigger than the Martello's that pabbi1 made, but still quite tiny, I have completed some mMar-Kel70's and you could do that for 200 bucks all in.  Pretty hot little speakers - uses a single 4 inch full range driver with a paper cone.http://www.creativesound.ca/pdf/mMar-Kel70-1v0-map-231009.pdf  There were rumors of flat packs being made available so I would check with CSS to see if your concerned about your ability to cut straight. Also as pabbi1 said, your question belongs on diyaudio -  you can spend weeks reading speakers and projects - i did.


----------

